# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY bubble counter ?



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Anybody ever make their own bubble counter ?

I'm discussed with these things. The first one I had was a total piece of crap. I replaced it with an Aqua Medic and wasn't inpressed with the quality of it either. Now I have a problem with it. The top wants to randomly pop up and out. The only thing holding it in is the fit of the O ring which seems to me like a bad idea.









It has to have a way to replensh the water as it evaporates and of course has to be co2 tight.

Anybody got any plans or failing that, can someone recommend a good quality bubble counter.

I can't believe this low tech piece has caused me so much grief.









Thanks


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

There are some previous posts with people's suggestions. 

I just made one with an empty spice container, aquarium silicone sealant, and airline connectors. Cheap, quick, and easy. Designs can be found on the krib, but it's pretty simple.

===================
See my profile for tank specs.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

How do you refill it when the water evaporates ?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I make them out of little water bottles, the 8 ounce ones. I have never had to add water to one. I just drill two holes ( 11/64th ) in the cap. Cut the tubing at an angle and pull it though. It gives a gas tight seal. One short tube for the output and a long one for the input side. Fill most of the way with water and you are good to go.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Rex, I have to add water to mine about ever two weeks. Is there a trick to keeping it from evaporating ? On second thought, maybe it's evaporating through the o-ring seal, not good.









I'm going to see what I can throw together this weekend. Might add a third tube I can use to refill when necessary with a syringe. I've heard of people using baby oil or mineral oil in it, might have to research this a little more also.


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

I have one like Rex's and its been running 3 months and it hasn't lost any water.

Moe


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I ran one for over 9 months and never lost a bit of water.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

It must be evaporating via the rubber o-ring. This means I'm loosing co2 also. Time to get to work on a new one.


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

Mine have been running over a year, the water level hasn't dropped 1".

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmm, I have the same bubble counter as you doomer and have the same problems. I am also thinking I need to make my own. Thats a bummer cause like the way the aquamedic one looked.

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Was the inside of the Aqua Medic bubble counting chamber wet near the top when you put it back in? That could be it. 

I was having a problem with the bubbles going up between the narrow space between the tube and the wall of the chamber instead of up the middle where I could see them more easily. I just cut a thin slice of airline tubing, cut it diagonally across the bottom, put it on the end of the inlet tube, and turned the long side close to the plastic. Problem solved. If only I could stop the heavy evaporation. 

What's that stuff people use? Glycerin?


----------

